# A future machinist has arrived! It's a BOY



## Brass_Machine (Mar 12, 2008)

On tuesday March 11, my son was born ;D







9 Lbs 1 Oz 20.5 Inches

 ;D ;D ;D ;D

Mom and baby are great!

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 12, 2008)

Eric congrats! Is this your first? I have two daughters 26 and 24, the youngest gets married this weekend. It seems like it was just yesterday when she was born. I honestly don't know where all the time went.

Just a couple of tips....like you might need them
Cherish every minute you have with them. The good and the trying times...trust me they will be trying at some point.
They don't come with manuals and each one is different....so you need to listen to them carefully.

Congrats again I know your smiling big time.

Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 12, 2008)

Eric:
 great news Congratulations.
Time does fly My Son is 18

Tin Falcon


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 12, 2008)

deere_x475guy  said:
			
		

> Eric congrats! Is this your first? I have two daughters 26 and 24, the youngest gets married this weekend. It seems like it was just yesterday when she was born. I honestly don't know where all the time went.
> 
> Just a couple of tips....like you might need them
> Cherish every minute you have with them. The good and the trying times...trust me they will be trying at some point.
> ...



Thanks! I am smiling big time. He is actually #2, he has a 8 yr old half brother that lives with his mom.

Eric


----------



## steamer (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations!


Dave


----------



## zeusrekning (Mar 12, 2008)

Eric, Congratulations. Just remember he'll have to learn to wobble first 
Tim


----------



## rake60 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats Eric!


Do you have a picture of that future home machinst? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Safety glasses and hearing protection seems to make them cranky at that age,
so we'd would forgive the absence of that. 

Happy to hear everyone is doing well!

Rick


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations Eric, ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Mar 13, 2008)

Seems like a perfect excuse to post my favourite pic.

Here is Alexander snoozing on a Sunday morning when I would normally be in the workshop and I don't mind a bit! He's nearly 14 months now, time flies.






Edit: Almost forgot Well Done You! Felicitations to your good and clever wife.

Al


----------



## zig 2007 (Mar 13, 2008)

congrats you should be proud 
 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## gilessim (Mar 13, 2008)

Congratulations Eric!, make sure you wash the dishes before they get home! (JJ)

Giles


----------



## Paolo (Mar 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Another future chip macher... :big:


----------



## Bernd (Mar 13, 2008)

Congratulations Eric! 

Virtual cigars for everybody, right? :big:

Bernd


----------



## AllThumbs (Mar 13, 2008)

The most impresive thing you have made so far! Nice job! Congrats. ;D


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Mar 13, 2008)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> Virtual cigars for everybody, right? :big:



As long as they are Virtual Monte Cristos and don't give Virtual cancer and don't smoke them in virtual public spaces ;D


----------



## rake60 (Mar 13, 2008)

You guys are killing me here.

I have a grandson 2500 miles away from here.
He will be 2 year old this year and I haven't met him yet.  :-\

Soon our Passport renewals are completed we'll be in the air!

Rick


----------



## tattoomike68 (Mar 13, 2008)

AllThumbs  said:
			
		

> The most impresive thing you have made so far! Nice job! Congrats. ;D



LOL amen to that. ;D


----------

